# Hamster has a tumour/cyst



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

I've discovered that my 18 month old Russian Dwarf has a red ball-like growth in the genital area :frown:

I am so worried about it, he doesn't seem to be in any pain and is weeing and pooing OK. I have taken a picture of it and will upload it in a tick.

Will many vets see rodents? I guess I will have to wait till Tuesday now (bank holiday). 

Anyone have any advice or any idea if it's cancerous or just a cyst??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Most vets will see rodents....but more than a few are not specialist in them. The problem with growths is many non-specialist vets will diagnose cancer but not dare remove it. This happened with one of my hamsters who had a lump grow in his ear....my local vet said yes it's cancer so leave it till it causes him problems. But I actually questioned that as it was more warty looking...and though i am not experienced massively...i have had 3 mice who had cancerous tumours and they looked and felt different...etc. ANYWAYS.....was referred to a specialist miles away but she diagnosed a warty type lump and prescribed a cream and said if it didn't work then she would operate.

Sorry for the essay but yeah just get it checked out. Saying that unfortunately the groin area is common tumour hot spot.

Good luck and keep me updated! xx


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. We have an appointment at the vets at 3pm. 
Will let you know the outcome. I'm not feeling very positive


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Debo said:


> Thanks for your reply. We have an appointment at the vets at 3pm.
> Will let you know the outcome. I'm not feeling very positive


How did it go hun? xx


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

The vet was a bit rubbish and diagnosed it as a random lump. She said she doubts very much that it's cancerous. She pricked it with a needle and it bled - which she said is a good sign and she said it's not full of puss so it's not a cyst.

She has just given me an antibacterial cream to put on it. Cost me £40 for a 5 min appointment!

The good news is that it's not anything really nasty (she thinks). I just hope it goes down now.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well good thing is she didn't just diagnose cancer! Hope the anti-bs work! Never heard of a lump being pricked though. Wonder why the fact it bled is good...i would have thought pus would have been better. Still if it goes then thats all that matters. If it doesn't might be worth getting a second opinion from a hamster-savvy vet if you can! Again--hope the stuff works...keep me updated!! xx

ps you don't have a pic of hammy?  But maybe of the lump too? There are some very hamster savvy people on here! xx


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

I have got a pic but it's not very good. The camera wanted to focus on the vase of flowers in the background! Here is is anyway..


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

I will try and take a clearer pic when he's next out.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww poor little lad. Looks sore! Well hope anti-bs work! xx


----------

